# no water



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been gone 7 days. I cleaned all the wagerers before I left but now I wonder if 3 of my chickens had any water for 7 days. Their bucket was standing by the hose like I never put it back.  hubby does not recall anything about the water. So I am pretty sure they didn't get any water. I know we had cool Temps and some rain. But I just feel like crying. They drank for half an hour when I put their bucket back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've done that although it was for a day but still felt guilty as all get out about it.


----------

